# A new generation of Georgia grouse



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 8, 2017)

Spent a little time in the turkey woods this morning.  After conversing with a few hens, I decided to try to stalk up on the grouse I've heard drumming the last two weeks.  He probably drummed 25 times in 45 minutes.  I knew I was pretty close to where he had been and I believe I found his log.  I jumped up a hen and then a couple steps later, the rooster that had been drumming all morning.  Looks like all his drumming work in attracting his lady.  Maybe they'll add to the population.

I took some video trying to record the drumming, but what was so audible you could feel it in person, was only faint on the phone.


----------



## mecicon (Apr 8, 2017)

The "magical grouse pair" in N GA.

I've seen them.

I'm not saying they don't exist, I'm saying they ain't worth hunting.

It's like shooting the dodo bird.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 8, 2017)

If you turn your volume way up, you might just be able to hear it.  Nothing like hearing it in person though.


----------



## Coach K (Apr 11, 2017)

One of those special sounds of the woods.


----------



## coveyrise (Apr 13, 2017)

Very nice video. Thanks for sharing. I rank that way up there with the woodcock mating flight, a bobwhite calling and a big old tom blowing out a deafening gobble at daybreak. Gotta love spring.


----------



## jbogg (Apr 14, 2017)

Nice video.  I have never heard that in the woods, but I did see my first grouse a few weeks ago crossing FS 42 while I was driving home.  Thought it was a hen turkey at first, but the color was off and once I got closer I could see a crest on it's head.


----------

